# why is it bcnr33 & not bnr33 like bnr32/bnr34



## KaXXeN (Oct 6, 2008)

silly question time!


This one of these things that is not the most important thing in the world but ever since my friend pointed out that r33 is namned bcnr33 and bnr32 and bnr34 is just bnr, why isnt the r33 bnr33 aswell?

tried looking for an answer but i cant find it!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Purely as the 33s were designed as the elite Gtr.
The best of the best, the crem de crem.


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

@TREG : nice try 

It seems that at the time Nissan produced the R33 the Japanese legislations required that any manufacturers indicated if the car was a four wheel drive. But it's been dropped for the R34 for some reasons ...


----------



## KaXXeN (Oct 6, 2008)

@ treg: haha :chuckle:


well perhaps its that reason then or does someone have another theory or is wardiz correct? 

So the C stands for 4wd?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

No....

The C stands for crap!


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

TREG said:


> Purely as the 33s were designed as the elite Gtr.
> The best of the best, the crem de crem.


Second that!!!!

But really maybe it's because that R33 and Laurel use the same frame.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Nope, *C* stands for *W*in. Simples.


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Yep the C stands for sedan, The 32, and 34 do not share the same frames with any other car. 

The wider frame, and longer wheel base makes the 33 faster than the 32 and 34. If you have the same set up for all 3 platforms i.e engine suspension etc. the 33 will be faster on a circuit, the wider stance and longer wheel base gives it more stability.:chuckle:


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

the C means four wheel drive but only for Nissan. 
Other manufacturers may have use another letter to mean the car was 4wd.
This theory is taken from a book written by Andy Butler. A book dedicated to the Skyline R32/33/34 GTR.
It's pointless to say this book is the bible of any Skyline enthusiast


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

wardiz said:


> the C means four wheel drive but only for Nissan.
> Other manufacturers may have use another letter to mean the car was 4wd.
> This theory is taken from a book written by Andy Butler. A book dedicated to the Skyline R32/33/34 GTR.
> It's pointless to say this book is the bible of any Skyline enthusiast




Several cars from Nissan came with the ATTESA but do not carry the C code because the C code is for the platform being used. The C34 (Laurel), BCNR33 (GTR) and the WC34 (Stagea) were built on the C platform. The Pulsar GTi-R which is an RNN14 sometimes called the Baby GTR came with an ATTESA and HICAS system where is the C. The Nissan Bluebird has ATTESA the code for it is U12, no C there. The Infinity G35X is all wheel drive no C in that code. Oh and there is no C in the R35 Chassis code. C is the platform.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Sub Boy said:


> No....
> 
> The C stands for crap!




i think i read somewhere that C stands for crap also


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

The same question has been asked in Japan. The definitive answer can be found here:
GT-Rの車両形式が前回のBNR32からBCNR33へとアルファベットが変更された。前回はB=RB26DETT、N=アテーサ+HICAS、 R=スカイラインの意味を持たされていた。R33ではB=RB26DETT、N=アテーサ、C=HICAS、R=スカイラインの意味なのだが、このモデルにだけ"C"がつくのは、R32型・R34型共にアテーサ装着車にはHICASが自動的に装着されていたのに対し、R33型GT-R以外のモデルではアテーサ装着車でもHICASが装着されていないモデルも存在したことにより、差別化のためCが表記されている。

しかし、OptionではR34でまたC=HICASが社内記号での判断となり消滅した事と合わせ、「C=C34ローレルとのシャーシ共用を意味してるのではないか？」と書かれていた。しかし実体は上記の通りであり、単なる都市伝説と考えるのが正解である。


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

For anyone who wants the link, it's a J Wiki job. Taken from just over half-way down the page. Enjoy!
日産・スカイライン - Wikipedia


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

Asphalt Jet said:


> Several cars from Nissan came with the ATTESA but do not carry the C code because the C code is for the platform being used. The C34 (Laurel), BCNR33 (GTR) and the WC34 (Stagea) were built on the C platform. The Pulsar GTi-R which is an RNN14 sometimes called the Baby GTR came with an ATTESA and HICAS system where is the C. The Nissan Bluebird has ATTESA the code for it is U12, no C there. The Infinity G35X is all wheel drive no C in that code. Oh and there is no C in the R35 Chassis code. C is the platform.


There is no Hicas on GTI-Rs...


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Jobi Joba said:


> There is no Hicas on GTI-Rs...


Correct no HICAS on the GTi-R didn't realise that it had slipped off my finger tips.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Asphalt Jet said:


> Several cars from Nissan came with the ATTESA but do not carry the C code because the C code is for the platform being used. The C34 (Laurel), BCNR33 (GTR) and the WC34 (Stagea) were built on the C platform. The Pulsar GTi-R which is an RNN14 sometimes called the Baby GTR came with an ATTESA and HICAS system where is the C. The Nissan Bluebird has ATTESA the code for it is U12, no C there. The Infinity G35X is all wheel drive no C in that code. Oh and there is no C in the R35 Chassis code. C is the platform.


Whatever he says


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Asphalt Jet said:


> Several cars from Nissan came with the ATTESA but do not carry the C code because the C code is for the platform being used. The C34 (Laurel), BCNR33 (GTR) and the WC34 (Stagea) were built on the C platform. The Pulsar GTi-R which is an RNN14 sometimes called the Baby GTR came with an ATTESA and HICAS system where is the C. The Nissan Bluebird has ATTESA the code for it is U12, no C there. The Infinity G35X is all wheel drive no C in that code. Oh and there is no C in the R35 Chassis code. C is the platform.


Asphalt, where did you get this info? It's not correct, the real reason is as Thrust posts. That is, C is the Nissan abbreviation for HICAS, which was NOT always included along with ATTESSA during this time frame. Hence, the need to differentiate. With the BNR32 and R34, all ATTESSA equipped cars came with HICAS, hence no need to differnetiate out.

If you believe that the C platform is the common link - are you saying that the BCNR33 is on the SAME platform as the 1968 C30 Laurel?
日産・ローレル - Wikipedia


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

BCNR??????

*B*lueWales *C*an *N*ot *R*ace!!!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm sure this has gone round a couple of times. Just have a look at other Nissan codes for the answer:

BNCR33 - R33 Skyline GTR
RNN14 - Pulsar GTiR
HCR32 - R32 Skyline GTS

The last three digits are the model type and version number i.e. R33, N14 and R32
Both of the 4WD cars have an N and the RWD doesn't
Both cars with HICAS have a C
The first letter is most likely the engine config. Though there could be more to it than that...


----------



## Halosas (Jul 20, 2008)

The real truth is Japanese legislations at the time.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

This was interesting. Was down the garage and this exact thing was bought up. So is there any definitive reason? Legislation?


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

TREG said:


> Purely as the 33s were designed as the elite Gtr.
> The best of the best, the crem de crem.


:bowdown1:


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

KaXXeN said:


> silly question time!
> 
> 
> This one of these things that is not the most important thing in the world but ever since my friend pointed out that r33 is namned bcnr33 and bnr32 and bnr34 is just bnr, why isnt the r33 bnr33 aswell?
> ...


Because the R33 is a black sheep or a bastard child! :chuckle:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

^^I second that :chuckle:


----------



## gtr33 vspec (Sep 24, 2005)

Best Conquering Nissan Round the ring 33


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

Everytime I see a BCNR33 code my mind thinks .... yeah crap ... haha thanks to the guy who said this way back in 2010! :chuckle:


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Big Crap Non Racecar 33 

Intereting discussion.


----------



## GTR95RS (Oct 20, 2015)

I know this is an old post but in the "Nissan GT-R" book says that the R33 was based on the Nissan Laurel chassis .. That car had a codename of C33/C34 (i'm not sure which one was used) thus BCNR33.. the other ones were just BNR because they had it's own chassis ..


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

So no one knows then?


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Cris said:


> I'm sure this has gone round a couple of times. Just have a look at other Nissan codes for the answer:
> 
> BNCR33 - R33 Skyline GTR
> RNN14 - Pulsar GTiR
> ...


It's BCNR not BNCR33 mate


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

WillRobDon said:


> Big Crap Non Racecar 33
> 
> Intereting discussion.


It must have been a very fast big crap, becouse it made the r32 and r34 look like a big turtle around the ring :chuckle:

oh well, haters gonna hate


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

GTR95RS said:


> *I know this is an old post but in the "Nissan GT-R" book says that the R33 was based on the Nissan Laurel chassis .. That car had a codename of C33/C34 (i'm not sure which one was used) thus BCNR33.. the other ones were just BNR because they had it's own chassis ..*


Please don't believe all that you read in the few English written books about the Skyline/Nissan GT-R's because most of them are copied from each other and as such full of mistakes when the true factual information was translated from the original Japanese. 

That and the fact Aki _(who is *"God"* where factual BCNR33 info is concerned)_ has already posted what the real answer is GTR95RS!



akasakaR33 said:


> *Asphalt, where did you get this info? It's not correct, the real reason is as Thrust posts. That is, C is the Nissan abbreviation for HICAS, which was NOT always included along with ATTESSA during this time frame. Hence, the need to differentiate. With the BNR32 and R34, all ATTESSA equipped cars came with HICAS, hence no need to differnetiate out.
> 
> If you believe that the C platform is the common link - are you saying that the BCNR33 is on the SAME platform as the 1968 C30 Laurel?
> æ—¥ç”£ãƒ»ãƒ*ãƒ¼ãƒ¬ãƒ« - Wikipedia*


HTH!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Tinoush said:


> It's BCNR not BNCR33 mate


OK, took a while for anyone to notice mind :chuckle:


----------

